# Considering OE icsi after failed de cycle. Crazy to go backwards?



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, my story is one natural child 4 years ago and nothing since. Failed fertilisation a years ago on OE cycle and de cycle in August, only 3 eggs altogether and bfn. I am 40 now and just feel could a different protocol, new clinic etc do a better job. My Amh is low. Is it nuts to go back to another own egg cycle?


----------



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Gemini,
Just came across your thread and was wondering if you had any luck.  I'm pretty much in the same boat, had DE treatment which resulted in the still birth of my son at 27 weeks.  Considering trying OE again but trying to figure out if I'm just wasting time and money
d


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Dee

I had another consultation with a different clinic and the DE option will be available for still a good few years to come so I am holding off for a while yet. My DE cycle resulted in a bfn so it is not always the answer and there are no guarantees. I actually had some doubts about it so maybe that is a sign that I am not ready. I have a low AMH, but there are still a few eggs there and the consultant said that also a low chance my chances of concieving naturally are the same as IVF so I am just taking a break from treatment now and trying naturally. I see you have had a very rough time with your pregnancy- it is probably hard to make a decision at the moment, given what you have went through. Do you have any embryos left from that cycle?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Deeosull, Gemini40 - good luck ladies, I keep my fingers crossed for a positive outcome. I came across a few posts on ff of ladies who combined their ivf with de treatment with PGS NGS and got pregnant. What about discussing it with yr doc to find out if PGS maximizes yr chances of getting pregnant? xx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Deeosull, just wanted to update you. I have become naturally pregnant , just five weeks now. Going backwards has worked, unbelievable!


----------



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

OMG thats amazing, just randomly popped on here and saw this.  Absolutely thrilled for you


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratulations wishing all the best


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

That's so exciting! Congratulations!!


----------

